# Easy FlipClip Modification



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very smart !


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Very cool. Even if one didn't want to do it up front, they could do it if they ever get stripped?

Nicely done!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I suppose it would be nice to supply a product that does not require modifying both clips and slingshot,


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

brucered said:


> Very cool. Even if one didn't want to do it up front, they could do it if they ever get stripped?
> 
> Nicely done!


Thats right Bruce. I tried it out on the clips that I accidentally cracked. They were ones I bought at least a year ago, so they had seen quite a bit of use. The cracked plastic is of no consequence when you trim it off and add the new hardware.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> I suppose it would be nice to supply a product that does not require modifying both clips and slingshot,


Well, to be fair, it was my fault that I over torqued the clips and cracked them. They tend to last quite a while if you don't hulk out too much on them.  This modification is just something I came up with to add more life to the clips many of us would probably throw away and replace. Since more metal is involved I'm hoping they last a really long time.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Very smart !


Thanks TF!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Brilliant idea 

Just curious where did you find your 10-32 blind rivet nut?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes metal will win out over plastic every time.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

raventree78 said:


> Brilliant idea
> 
> Just curious where did you find your 10-32 blind rivet nut?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/LFK-Steel-Rivet-Nut-Rivnut-Insert-Nutsert-10-32-TSBS1032-25-pcs/371115181282?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Great modification

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

raventree78 said:


> Thanks


You bet! These are the screws I used. http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-32-X-3-4-Socket-Head-Cap-Screws-Allen-Drive-Stainless-Steel-Bolt-Qty-50/331267170865?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

I really wanted a 3/4" thumb screw in 10-30 thread but this was the closest I could find at a reasonable price. Works well Id say.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a great idea a thumb screw would make it really easy. No tools and look pretty cool too. Very innovative, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, thanks for posting this! It gave me an idea, like light flooding into my brain. I'd been planning to use angle aluminum and binding posts to make a sort of "poor man's flip clip", but seeing this made me realize that I can just use the blind rivet nuts and thumbscrews instead! :imslow: Thanks man!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I modified my flip clips this afternoon. A friend invited me over to shoot slingshots with him. He wanted some instructions on how to hold and shoot the slingshot I gave him a couple months ago. I followed the Forum advice and took The Scout with me ... you know the drill ... new comers are supposed to shoot The Scout. First shot, pulled back the bands and one came flying back. Must have pulled lose from the flip clip...nope, the flip clip was broke off. I found the broken clip about ten feet in front of us. It was sheared off flat. I have a couple of extra flip clips that I can use to replace it. I understand why they sell the Scout maintenance kit now. I'll never go anywhere with The Scout without a few extra flip clips...or better yet, trade the thing off or give it away.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> I modified my flip clips this afternoon. ... it. I understand why they sell the Scout maintenance kit now. I'll never go anywhere with The Scout without a few extra flip clips...or better yet, trade the thing off or give it away.


I've never had a single issue with the Scout or it's Flip Clips.

Keep in mind, modifying anything from factory specs can be harmful and not beneficial if not done correctly and is rarely if ever endorsed by the mfg. The method I trust the most is wrap & tuck.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> I modified my flip clips this afternoon. A friend invited me over to shoot slingshots with him. He wanted some instructions on how to hold and shoot the slingshot I gave him a couple months ago. I followed the Forum advice and took The Scout with me ... you know the drill ... new comers are supposed to shoot The Scout. First shot, pulled back the bands and one came flying back. Must have pulled lose from the flip clip...nope, the flip clip was broke off. I found the broken clip about ten feet in front of us. It was sheared off flat. I have a couple of extra flip clips that I can use to replace it. I understand why they sell the Scout maintenance kit now. I'll never go anywhere with The Scout without a few extra flip clips...or better yet, trade the thing off or give it away.


 How tight did you have the clip? Just from your description of what happened, my :twocents: is that you had tightened the screw down pretty hard, which in turn screwed the flip clip. Simpleshot reccomends getting the clips snug, but not tight. Again, just my humble dos centavos on the matter. Glad you and your buddy are okay


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I ordered the hardware this evening. I'm going to try the modification when it gets here. No I didn't ask Nathans permission and wouldn't expect him to give it.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I decided to try and source the parts for this locally. Found the screws but not the blind rivet nuts. However I found something that looks like it will work. It is a T-Nut Brad hole 10-32 x 9/32. I won't know for sure if they will work till I get longer screws but they seem to work fine. Got them at Lowe's.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

raventree78 said:


> I decided to try and source the parts for this locally. Found the screws but not the blind rivet nuts. However I found something that looks like it will work. It is a T-Nut Brad hole 10-32 x 9/32. I won't know for sure if they will work till I get longer screws but they seem to work fine. Got them at Lowe's.


Nice! I don't see why that wouldn't work great.


----------



## Jack9 (Mar 3, 2017)

happy and healthy new year! another great mod and Video!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Jack9 said:


> happy and healthy new year! another great mod and Video!


Thank you sir! All the best to you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone figured out how to make metal flip clips with a thumb screw or nut?


----------

